# tactical response?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Has anyone here every taken any of the tactical response courses? They look interesting and was wanting some feedback.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You should check out James Yeager before you sign up for the class. I personally would not take any of his classes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ghostman said:


> Has anyone here every taken any of the tactical response courses? They look interesting and was wanting some feedback.


I took a course in Defensive Pistol. Don't know if that qualifies as tactical. It was good, I learned a lot.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I took a course in Defensive Pistol. Don't know if that qualifies as tactical. It was good, I learned a lot.


I think the OP was asking about classes from the company "Tactical Response" that is owned by James Yeager.
Tactical Response

I'd be happy to shoot the $#!+ with James over a beer, he seems like a nice guy and very genuine. But I'm not sure I'd take one of his classes. He seems to be a fringe instructor, teaching on the edge of what you can legally do (at least that's what I gather from his vids). A lot of good info, but I fear that having his class stamped on my past would also create some liability.

There are literally tons of instructors out there that teach this stuff. Most are horrible, some are OK, and a hand full are good. I'd think you can get better instruction for less $$$ if you are willing to shop around.

And after I have that beer with James, I might think differently. Right now all I have to go on is his YouTube vids and I'm not all that impressed. He's definitely smart, I'm just not convinced that he's wise.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Classes, be they handgun, carbine, what have you are a good idea. James Yeager? Bad idea. Having watched a few of his videos, you couldn't pay me to take one of his classes. I don't mind over opinionated, but this guy suffers from gross delusions of grandeur, and I don't really trust any info he puts out. There are a ton of qualified instructors out there, so it's not like your options are limited.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I think the OP was asking about classes from the company "Tactical Response" that is owned by James Yeager.
> Tactical Response


Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yeager, from what I've heard from folks I trust, is not only polarizing and divisive but also damn dangerous.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am using word of mouth as recommendations. There are a ton of guys here in the Houston area and this type of training is not something you just pick out of the phone book with a dart. I am asking around and then plan to observe a class before I commit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yeagar is a divisive, opinionated, smart-ass.
And he'll gladly tell you so.

I've watched nearly every single video he's ever made. As far back as when he was a chub, to when he had the awful fu-man-chu, to now.
The ONLY advice I have ever heard him give that was not on the legal side was his recommendation to get and use Baofeng radios. He never mentions that they are ham radios, and that license are required to use them, or that it is illegal to use them on the non-licensed bands due to lack of FCC licensing of the device. When called out on this, he went so far as to threaten hams if they tried to track him down and report him.
He's a hothead and an a**hole sometimes, no doubt.

All that said, his training advice is spot on. He is a "no bullshit" instructor. He will call you out for using sub-par equipment, and make sure the class is aware when you have a failure. He is a dyed in the wool Glock guy, and he claims it's for good reason. He claims he has NEVER witnessed a Glock that could not complete his pistol class, after teaching literally thousands of students. He claims that EVERY SINGLE OTHER brand of firearm has failed at one point or another during that class. So, he takes his position, not from arrogance, but from first-hand experience.
He does not baby his equipment, and doesn't expect his students to either. He's said that he will literally throw his loaded gun on the hard ground in class. If you aren't willing to do the same with your chosen defensive weapon, you are NOT prepared to take his class. He abuses gear to the breaking point to know when it will break.
You will likely never be taught by James, but rather by one of his instructors in the company. He hires quality guys.
If you have a chance, watching the video series on YT by one of his instructors named Reid Hendrix, "A republic... if you can keep it", will get your patriot blood pumping like little else.

Yeagar has been a police officer and served as a private contractor in the Middle East for a time as security detail.

If you can stomach him, I believe he has good advice crammed down deep. He doesn't give this away for free.
What you see online is just the "fringe", and he uses YT to drum up name recognition. He likes to get his name out there whether it's in good light or bad.

I've never taken a class from the man, nor his company, but would in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Any instructor who claims he knows everything, the best way, etc. is wrong. Period.

That does not mean the instructor does not possess a wealth of knowledge that you can acquire and apply in your own life and personal training regimine.

The thing is, there are people out there who think they know what's going on, and they don't.






Once you know for yourself what is good and isn't, you can attend whatever training you want. If you keep an open mind about it, you can learn new ways, create options for yourself, filter out the BS and just get better in general.

If you can afford it, go for it. If you would rather attend lots of classes that cost less, go for it. You won't be wrong either way.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The ONLY advice I have ever heard him give that was not on the legal side was his recommendation to get and use Baofeng radios. He never mentions that they are ham radios, and that license are required to use them, or that it is illegal to use them on the non-licensed bands due to lack of FCC licensing of the device. When called out on this, he went so far as to threaten hams if they tried to track him down and report him.


Not the point, I know, but not all Baofengs are hams.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Not the point, I know, but not all Baofengs are hams.


True, but he specifically told folks to get and used the UV-5R.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> True, but he specifically told folks to get and used the UV-5R.


Yea... that was exactly what I was going to guess he said.

Oath Keepers say to have the same one "for easy programming"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's my understanding that it's ok to monitor the thing you just can't talk, is that correct? In a grid down will it really matter who has a license?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have one but have given it some thought.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

his active shooter training is only 16 hours. FLETEC class room and practical is a mimimum of 48 hours.

I don't know how ( as an instructor) you can cram all that training into two days. my guess is you get just enough info to become a danger to yourself and all around you


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been though the Feds version of Active Shooter training twice. Thought it was a great course. Hopefully they will put all the school teachers through it after they pass out guns to them. Thats all it would take to make schools a lot safer.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> It's my understanding that it's ok to monitor the thing you just can't talk, is that correct? In a grid down will it really matter who has a license?


Correct as I understand it as well, listening is ok, transmitting is not.

But your point is correct. If we are in that sort of situation, all laws go out the window.

That being said, when people question the legality of tactics it makes me scratch my head.

If it's my life vs someone elses, I don't care if I have to use my brass knuckle shaped paperweight (brass knuckles are illegal where I am, but brass knuckle shaped paperweights and belt buckles are not), I'm going to do what it takes to win.

The other thing is that history is written by the victor. You have to mess up pretty bad to lose a self defense case on your own property.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. They are pretty forgiving of defending yourself and home here in Texas. We had a guy here in Houston who saw his neighbors garage getting broke into. He called 911 as I recall, then went over there with his shotgun. Killed the one piece of ---- and may have killed the other. Anyways, they no-billed him.

I am with you. If it comes to some of the scenarios we discuss the rules are out the window. I am thinking at least if I have it I can monitor the traffic and maybe get an idea of what's going on. I have considered getting my license but I have a lot of other priorities ahead of that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Army covered it well enough for me.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Most instructors are full of themselves....I speak from experience


----------

